# [PORTAGE]media-libs/vigra

## carlos plaza

Un saludos para todos los integrantes de este amable foro.

hace varios días atrás, como de costumbre hice una actualización al sistema y tuve problemas con  *Quote:*   

> media-libs/vigra-1.11.1-r2
> 
> 

 

Primero me bloqueo el sistema, tuve que apagar la maquina.

Al segundo intento el mensaje: *Quote:*   

> ERROR: compile
> 
> ERROR: media-libs/vigra-1.11.1::gentoo failed (compile phase):
> 
>   emake failed
> ...

 

emerge --info *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.3.62 (python 3.6.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop, gcc-8.2.0, glibc-2.28-r6, 4.19.27-gentoo-r1 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
>                          System Settings
> ...

 

emerge -pqv

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild   R] media-libs/vigra-1.11.1 [1.11.1-r2] USE="fftw hdf5 jpeg openexr png python tiff -doc -mpi -test -valgrind (-zlib%*)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7"

 

Buscando como solucionar el problema, me consigo con este post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1003702-highlight-vigra.html

En fin la solución al problema fue

```
MAKEOPTS="-j1" emerge media-libs/vigra
```

----------

